# Solar Tracking Mounts



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

So I'm researching Solar mount options and was very surprised to find only a few companies offer adjustable mounts and all of these require manual adjustment to gain max performance. 
Con's 
- Still need to climb up on roof to adjust the panels possibly more than once throughout the dayif you were to try and gain max efficiency. 
- Can only take advantage of adjustable mounts if you were parked correctly. 
In my opinion a company would do well to manufacture a 12v motorized arm that could extend/retract and direct the panel as required. 
Through the use of a simplistic control panel with digital readout you could align the panel to gain max performance remotely (as often as necessary throughout the day). No more climbing ever would be necessary. When travelling simply retract to flush mount while camping simply extend and align as needed.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been surprised by this, too - at least something like the batwing antenna (but not another handle in front of my TV screen LOL). I'm not sold on the whole roof-mount idea yet, though. I like to park under big trees.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure why you really need a solar tracker -- I lay my larger one flat on the roof and it works great....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of the better trackers use a refrigerant within a tube that changes as the sun hits it and causes the PV array to move, I think this would be overkill for a camper but check out www.aeesolar.com and look under the PV array mounting for motorized systems that are cheaper. This site is good but beware the prices are high in my opinion, use it to locate what you want and I would google search the item for price comparisons.

At work I have lots of PV information, let me know if you can't find what you're looking for and I will dig through it for you.

A second collector maybe the better cost choice to gain more capacity rather than adding a motorized mount.

good luck

kevin


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Not so much as a need , more a surprise no company offers an RV motorized mount. Hmm..Do I see a market opportunity??? Convienance, performance, integrated design.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter....you make it and I'm sure a few of us would buy one.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In my opinion I think it is one of those "set it and forget it" things. I would install enough PV capacity so that I didn't have to mess with another item that would need maintenance, prefer to set up the system and go camping and not have to worry about it.

A motorized mount is one more thing to put on a list to check or set-up, I have enough items on a list.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

That's What I love about this site. It's ok to agree to disagree agreeably.

We all have different needs. I for one never camp with hookups. Sherry and I enjoy the ruggedness of VT's, Nh's and ME's state park systems. No hook-ups , no generators etc.. And we are always seeking ways to further extend our stays. Yes additional batteries are always an option but so would be a low cost roof mounted auto track or semi auto track system.

I would love an available motorized option to optimize the best harness the use of the northern hemisphere daylight way up here in VT. (set it and forget it , just from a different perspective)

A motorized system (Either by auto-track or at least remote track ) would help gain greater efficiencies without having to worry about which direction I parked while camping, or the interuption of climbing up on the roof to realign to maximize.

Interesting enough I contacted AZsolar - they informed me if I could get the manufacturers to make 'em they would be interested in selling them.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just out of curiosity guys, how much does it run to get a solar panel for charging the batteries









Bill


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Scooter,

exactly correct..... What is your panel size currently and battery set up???? I am just curious. I am really researching putting a system on my house. So I am trying to learn as much as possible. This fall I am considering building a system to operate my heating system.

here is some brief information you probably already know.

Trackers maximize energy production by keeping the PV modules perpendicular to the incoming sunlight. How much more energy do you get? Well, this depends on
the site and the type of trackerâ€"from 25 to 40 percent more energy annually over a static mounted array.

A tracking array will significantly improve solar performance during the summer, but will only sightly improve winter performance. Tracking array mounts are usually not used for residential solar power applications having rooftop arrays due to structural and appearance considerations.

For a tracker to be effective, it must be placed in a suitable location. A good tracker site is one that receives dawn-to-dusk sunâ€"seeing the sun very early in the morning and receiving sunlight until sunset. There is no point in buying a tracker if your site doesnâ€™t begin receiving sunlight until 10 in the morning, or if it loses sunlight at 2 in the afternoon.

The tracking mechanisms also introduce an additional level of complexity and maintenance to an otherwise simple system.

The big advantage of the thermal tracker is simplicity and thereby reliability. There are no electrical parts to fail.

The most common electrically operated tracker is made by Array Technologies under the brand name Wattsun. SolarTrax and Small Power Systems also manufacture active trackers in various sizes. The big advantage of electrical trackers is that they are super precise.

Tracker economics and comparisons www.wattsun.com/faq/cost_comparison.html http://rredc.nrel.gov/solar/calculators/PVWATTS

Small Power Systems, www.smallpowersystems.com â€¢ Electrically operated trackers

Solar arrays should face south as closely as possible in Northern Hemisphere. However, facing 15 degrees east or west of south will only marginally reduce overall system performance since this is shifting the start and end time the array faces the sun. The tilt mounting angle as referenced to ground can vary from below 30 degrees in southern states to above 60 degrees in northern states. A steeper tilt will improve solar performance during winter months and a shallow tilt will improve summer performance. Keep in mind that even a small shadow from nearby trees, chimney, or antenna can substantially reduce array output, so select an area free of shadows from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. which is the period of maximum energy collection for most applications.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Just out of curiosity guys, how much does it run to get a solar panel for charging the batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all depends on your needs. How much amp hours a day do you use? I have 2 64 watt panels that will produce between 50 and 70 amp hours a day depending on time of year, temperature, quality of the location, ect..

I have about $700 invetsted in the panels, charge controller, mounts, and wiring. I generly run out of fresh water or waste water storage long before I have to worry about power.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I toyed with the idea of building one. The problems that kept me from going beyond sketches on the back of a napkin are:

1. Many camp sites end up having the RV in the shade
2. I did not want to punch holes in the roof and void the warrenty
3. It is difficult to build such a mount that is low profile
4. The amount of power gained did not seem to justify the complexity in my case

I oppted to not mount my panels on the roof at all and use portable stands. This allows me to move them to the sunniest spot in camp and if I choose track the sun a couple of times a day.



Scooter said:


> That's What I love about this site. It's ok to agree to disagree agreeably.
> 
> We all have different needs. I for one never camp with hookups. Sherry and I enjoy the ruggedness of VT's, Nh's and ME's state park systems. No hook-ups , no generators etc.. And we are always seeking ways to further extend our stays. Yes additional batteries are always an option but so would be a low cost roof mounted auto track or semi auto track system.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Just out of curiosity guys, how much does it run to get a solar panel for charging the batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

The first question you need to answer, is what do you intend the solar system to operate? When you say charge batteries, what was used to draw them down and how fast of a draw down will decide how much power needs to go back into the batteries.

Do you intend to use basic lights and water pump or do you want a total system for AC or microwave?

The cost goes up considerably as your use goes up.

To trickle charge your batteries, the system can be $20-60. And a full blown multiple panel, battery system can be $500-2000++. Remember as with most things you get what you pay for. Good quality solar products will work and last, cheapos, well they are cheap and not always reliable.

The first step is determining your needs and go from there.

For my camping style today, a solar panel is not worth the investment since I do mainly weekends or longer trips usually have shore power. My dual 6-volts will last a long weekend with running heat, so that has worked so far.

good luck.

kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter said:


> We all have different needs. I for one never camp with hookups. Sherry and I enjoy the ruggedness of VT's, Nh's and ME's state park systems. No hook-ups , no generators etc..
> [snapback]112626[/snapback]​


YEA!!! Now that is what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought my 1st panel on Ebay and my 2nd panel from Canadian Tire. (they were 1/2 price).

I think if you look around enough you will find panels on sale. I saw a flyer last week for a 15w panel for $75. Prices are coming down. Do not forget a charge controller.

Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

